# 21 weeks pregnant having ALOT of white thick discharge



## lovinmummy

Hi all im 21 weeks pregnant with baby number 2 and I have had heaps of white thick discharge this past wk. Never noticed it with my first pregnancy. No itchy or soreness so I know it can't be an infection, I have had plenty of those! Sorry if tmi, but wondering if this is anything to be worried about as it was alot. Any advice would be great. Thanks xox


----------



## allaboard

Me too, sometimes 2 or 3 liners i go through, it literally drips out of me from the minute i'm upright on a morning. i hate it! I think if you've suffered from thrush and infections before you know yourself that it's nothing sinister...it's just one of those unpleasant parts of pregnancy you don't hear people talk about quite so much!


----------



## MatthewAlyssa

Its normal Hun I had it from 20ish weeks with both of mine and it has started already this time around and I'm now 14 weeks so its very normal =)


----------



## Jaybear5

Yep me! Not loads and loads but I've noticed it more this week! X


----------



## Nyn

me too.. not fun! x


----------



## sazibubba

i think im lacking in dc and i think ive got bv :(


----------



## bther

Me too. It feels horrible. I started to worry my waters had gone or something bit it is just a lot of discharge. Odd how most of us have noticed an increase by week 21.


----------



## lovinmummy

sazibubba said:


> i think im lacking in dc and i think ive got bv :(

Im sorry but thats dc and bv? I can't seem to follow all these abbreviations.. Lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know this is an old thread, but thought I would give it a bump, as I have been freaking out over the last couple of days :(


----------



## FlatShoes

I keep feeling very wet and worrying its blood or waters but its just discharge! Yuk!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I was diagnosed with bv today :( if you had a sudden change and are worried, then trust your instincts and push to get it checked. It is so hard to judge... So many pregnancy things are either completely normal OR a cause for concern! :(


----------

